# Mail : les e-mails ne s'affiche plus



## StistiFromBNC (3 Juin 2011)

Bonjour !
J'ai un petit problème avec Mail : tout allait bien mais depuis 2 jours, certains mails ne s'affichent plus : leur contenu est tout simplement blanc... Ce n'est pas lié à l'expéditeur ou à mon serveur (j'ai essayé sous Outlook avec Parallels, tout fonctionne), donc le problème doit venir de Mail. Quelqu'un aurait une idée de qui se passe ?

Moi, je sais ce qu'il se passe : tu t'es cru assez malin pour t'abstenir de lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", placée juste sous le bouton que tu as utilisé pour créer ce topic, et tu t'es planté de forum ! Voilà ce qu'il se passe.

On déménage.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Essaie ça : tu sélectionnes la boite mail en question, tu vas dans le menu BAL et tu fais reconstruire.


----------

